# adenoidectomy?



## meli1981

hi everyone we found out a couple days ago my daughter will be getting her adenoids taken out. anybody else had a child that has gotten it done? how was it? im nervous because its surgery after all!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs: My son had this at 7, he is now 19. He had to get this done, OMG he got BAD sore throats and ear aches which were attributed to his tonsils .And his tonsils were inflamed.Doctor siad they have to come out, when I looked into his throat I could not believe how big they were. I was worried also , but he was a little tired after he woke up , but basically he was fine. 2 weeks later totally back to normal. Your a mom your going to worry, but your Daughter will be fine, believe me... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




Good Luck XO


----------



## meli1981

thanks for replying her tonsils are huge, but they wont take them out until shes had at least six strep infections. they are just taking out her adenoids and coterizing something in her nose to help with her rhinoitis. she has trouble breathing through her nose, which affects her sleep, eating etc. i know shell be fine, its just so worrisome as ive never had ant experience with surgery. but it will improve her life so its something that has to be done


----------



## Beanbabe

Hi there, my son and daughter both had their adenoids and tonsils removed (on the same day aged 6 & 5 ) and they have never looked back. It has totally tranformed their lives. After the surgery they were fine - within a couple of days the pain had got worse and they were pretty miserable (this i think was mainly due to the tonsil removal). About 10days to two weeks after the operation they were both back to normal. 

The roof of her mouth will be sore - this was the biggest problem for my son and she may get some ulcers on her lips but it will be totally worth it.

Good Luck :flower:


----------



## meli1981

thank you very much


----------



## Shey

My son got his tonsils and adenoids removed when he was 2yrs old. It went well he recovered fine and did well. Just gave him lots of fluids and ice cream and jello and pudding. Had to make sure that he didn't scream cause if he did we would have had to take him back. But one thing is adenoids do grow back. I knw cause my 8 yr old niece had to get them removed twice.


----------



## Lianne1986

my son had his adenoids out and was absolutely fine (he had grommits at the same time)

he then had another operation to remove tonsils and he was really poorly after :(


----------



## meli1981

I hope hes better


----------



## Lianne1986

100% better & hes not had an ear infection since. He had his tonsils out because he had bad ears lol x


----------



## meli1981

Ive heard of that! The docs wont take her tonsils out until shes had more than six strep infections within the year. Her tonsils are perpetually swollen tho:-(


----------



## Lianne1986

yea tylers were huge. the surgeon came to see us after and said how big they were and tht when he took them out they were filled with stuff tht was like glue it just kept coming and coming and he didnt know where from! having the tonsils out isn't very nice! he was so poorly after. he was nearly re-admitted cuz he couldn't eat or drink. they say to give them rough food ie toast or cornflakes because they need to get rid of the blood/horrible stuff in the bk of the throat. ice cream is fine to have but then also need scratchy foods.

before tyler was discharged they made him eat 2 sausages, took him 3 hours xx


----------



## meli1981

Maybe its a good thing shes not having them out anytime soon! We are now waiting for a call from the hospital for a surgical date:-( could be months, they were talking about september:-(


----------



## Lianne1986

is tht just have the adenoids out? x


----------



## meli1981

Just the adenoids. Its a shame because the doc says its a really quick procedure, i just dont know why she has to wait months for it and in the meantime can barely breathe thru her nose:-(


----------



## Lianne1986

thts terrible she has to wait that long :(

where do u live


----------



## meli1981

We are in canada


----------



## Lianne1986

ahhh ok. well I hope she gets seen to soon xx


----------



## BlueHadeda

My son is having his adenoids taken out in 10 days time! I'm a little apprehensive, but the dr assured me it's a quick procedure with relative few risks. Anaesthesia being the biggest risk. My SIL also said that her son's recovery was about 2 days after adenoidectomy, while it was almost 2 weeks after his tonsillectomy. 

My son has the same issue as your daughter, he can't breath through his nose. He got sleep apnea from it, because it blocks his airway, and unfortunately that caused him to develop pulmonary hypertension. Which could cause heart failure, so his case is urgent. Fortunately his tonsils are small and not infected, so it's just his adenoids as well. I'll try to remember to come and update this post with how it was for my son afterwards. Hopefully it'll be just good news I can update with. :thumbup:


----------



## meli1981

Oh my good ness! I didnt realize it could cause heart problems! Tnats soooo scary:-( i hope your son gets better and has a quick recovery:hugs:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hey there Meli!

Well, my son had his adenoids removed 2 days ago. It really went well. I sat with him in theatre until he was out from the gas. It took about 30 min and then he was in recovery for a short while (a bit longer than other children due to his heart condition). Thereafter they wheeled him out and he cried (like he always does from anaesthesia). He can't remember this part. It was just about 10 min, then he fell into a restfull sleep. I requested that the anaesthetyst give him something for pain and nausea during the op (because he always throws up after anaesthesia, so impossible to get painmeds into him). I think this might've helped loads, because he ended up sleeping 3 hours!! We didn't even give him the other painmeds they brought him. Usually, it seems like the patients can go home about an hour after the op, as soon as they've eaten something. But due to his heart, they wanted him to stay a bit longer.

When he woke up after the 3 hours, he was feeling MUCH better. Almost normal, just tired and his throat and head hurt a little bit. So he ate a cookie, refused meds or something to drink and then we left the hospital. At home he had something to drink and even had some dinner with us. He got painmeds to take as needed, and antibiotics for 5 days. Also 2 nose ointments to help aid healing. 

On day 2 he complained a bit that he wasn't feeling well, and took the painmeds gratefully but he wasn't in severe pain at all. No fever. He was very tired though, but this is most likely due to his heart as well.

On day 3 (today) he complained again that he wasn't feeling well, but I could hear he sounded much better. After some painmeds for his headache again, he perked up considerably. By tonight he was almost back to normal, I'd say. So so far he had painmeds about 4x in 3 days. Mostly for headaches rather than throat/nose pain.

All in all, he really didn't experience much pain, discomfort or anything bad. He did have a cough for about 24hrs, I guess due to the camera they pushed down his throat (they wanted to check up on his reflux disease). Oh, and his adenoids turned out to be massive. Blocking more than 90% of the upper airway. So it's wonderful that it's out now. 

Good luck for you daughter! I hope she finds it as easy and straightforward and almost painless as my son did. :hugs:


----------



## meli1981

Thank you so much for sharing your story! Sounds a little scary, but doable! I hate seeing my chikdren vomit, so maybe i can request the antinausea during the op as well ive heard of the cough, sore throat and headache after, so ill be ready with the tylenol! Or do you suggest maybe motrin or advil? Im not sure! Ive still not heard anything from the nurse about a surgery date, but i think thats for the best right now because im due to have my baby boy any day now! Itll probably be in sept, this is what they originally said, but i was hoping for a summer date as then she wouldnt have to miss school. Im so glad your sons feeling better, and really hopes it improves his way of life


----------



## BlueHadeda

I'm not sure about the meds, as I'm in a different country. Maybe ask the dr to prescribe something afterwards? They did for my son, though he hated the taste, so I switched to something I knew he didn't mind and works well for him (ibuprofen). 

I have to take my 9-year old daughter now as well for an evaluation, they believe she too might have enlarged tonsils. Then we'll probably also look at September to take them out (we have week-long school break then), so we might be in the same boat as you again! But we'll first see what the dr thinks about her. Her only problem/symptom is nightly snoring.

Good luck with the birth!! :happydance: Hope it goes smoothly and enjoy your baby! Those newborn days pass way too quickly.


----------



## meli1981

UPDATE! I just got a call this morning for a surgery date! It this monday coming up, i have to say even tho i was expecting it, i cried like a baby after i got off of the phone. I will update after the surgery


----------



## BlueHadeda

Gosh, that doesn't leave you much time! Don't worry, she'll be fine. :hugs: It really was a very quick procedure, and the recovery wasn't even half of what I prepared myself for. Just think of how much better she's going to feel when she has a solid night's good sleep. Good luck, I hope it all goes very smoothly and without any problems, and that her recovery is as easy as it was for my son. :thumbup:


----------



## meli1981

Thanks hun i felt better after talking to the pre op person who took me thru the whole day. I talked to my daughter and she seems fine with it all, except for the iv, but they dont put that in until shes almost out, so that made her feel better im just worried ill go into labor before monday and miss being there for her. But my mom assured me that if that happens shell be there for B. I have to keep her out all week next week from school so she will miss some fun stuff coming up, but she seems fine with it. At least its the end of the school year so they dont get much work done. They said to keep her out of public areas for a week after because her immune system will be kaput. That will be hard, im sure she will be sick of tv after next week! Thx for sharing your story, its made me feel much better. Ill let you know how she does after the surgery, please think good thoughts for us!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Glad you feel a little better about it. Your daughter sounds great with it all, that helps. And yay for having your mom close at hand to stand in for you. I hope it won't be necessary though. I also kept my son out of school and away from public places for the week. It wasn't difficult with him being to tired due to his heart condition, he just laid on the couch all day, playing iPad or watching tv. 

Please do remember to let us know! Good luck, not long to go now, then it's all behind you.

:hugs:


----------



## BlueHadeda

How did it go with your daughter?


----------

